# The Queen & Grandchildren on Horseback - lovely pic



## millimoo (11 May 2011)

Think this is a lovely pic - I thought she wasn't riding at all anymore 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...beth-goes-riding-Prince-Edwards-children.html

PS - not wanting to start a no hat debate
PPS - i'm not a Royalist


----------



## millhouse (11 May 2011)

Yes, it is a lovely picture.  She won't be able to ride after she has her operation.


----------



## Lynnskatz (11 May 2011)

Nice pic but she has no riding hat on, not good


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (11 May 2011)

Has the Queen got a thick pad/sheepskin thing over the saddle by the looks of it, that may be a trick to still riding at 85? 
As for hat, I wouldnt without but I would say the Queen is old and wise enough to make he own mind up about it....  

I think its a lovley photo and gorgeous ponies !


----------



## JCWHITE (11 May 2011)

I saw this charming picture on line this morning, have just been back and see a picture of 4 in hand driven by the Duke.
Just remind me, are the black ponies Fells or another native breed?


----------



## millhouse (11 May 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			I saw this charming picture on line this morning, have just been back and see a picture of 4 in hand driven by the Duke.
Just remind me, are the black ponies Fells or another native breed?
		
Click to expand...

I believe they are Fells.


----------



## Otter (11 May 2011)

Lovely picture, but hat/no hat discussion is hot news on the BBC website:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13357822

I'm not posting this to start up such a debate here (done a zillion times over), but I am intrigued about the "British Equestrian Health and Safety Association" quoted on the BBC article as, having been "horsey" for nearly 35 years, this is one equestrian body I have never heard of... is the BBC showing itself up?


----------



## NU ABO (11 May 2011)

Otter said:



			Lovely picture, but hat/no hat discussion is hot news on the BBC website:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-13357822

I'm not posting this to start up such a debate here (done a zillion times over), but I am intrigued about the "British Equestrian Health and Safety Association" quoted on the BBC article as, having been "horsey" for nearly 35 years, this is one equestrian body I have never heard of... is the BBC showing itself up?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.behsa.co.uk/

I think I've heard of them vaguely before, and as far as I can tell they're a real equestrian body


----------



## hobo (11 May 2011)

It is a lovely photo, I remember the one a few years ago with Queen, Ann and Zara on the coloureds that was also lovely.


----------



## Magicmillbrook (11 May 2011)

Lovely looking ponies - any way, the queen cant wear a hat, it wouldnt go over her crown!


----------



## lucyc (11 May 2011)

that picture of the horses being driven reminded me that one of our ponies up at work used to belong to the queen to be driven


----------



## Jackpotsstud (11 May 2011)




----------



## skewbald_again (13 May 2011)

to be honest, I dont' see it matters. I can't see some stroppy teen saying 'I'm not wearing a hat cos her majesty the queen doesn't, I insist on wearing a headscarf.'
Be different if it was Zara. And we all know lots of famous people ride without hats on. And lots of pop stars take obscene amounts of drugs. But for the sake of the youngsters I think it's important that the superstars are *seen* to ride with a hat.


----------



## Depp_by_Chocolate (13 May 2011)

I don't think the Queen has worn a riding hat since she was a child.  Its not the first time she's caused the hatless debate but I doubt she's going to change her ways now .


----------



## skewbald_again (13 May 2011)

If I can sit on a horse like that, with or without a hat at 85 or whatever she is, I shan't complain!


----------



## tristar (13 May 2011)

god i hope i can ride when i'm 85, but defo will wear a hat


----------



## shorexhorse (13 May 2011)

I wonder what her reason is, as to why she doesn't wear a hat? She looks amazing for her age though.


----------



## skewbald_again (13 May 2011)

shorexhorse said:



			I wonder what her reason is, as to why she doesn't wear a hat? She looks amazing for her age though.
		
Click to expand...

I imagine it's because she can!

She's of a generation which never troubled much with hats other than for the look of them, and used to parade in a ceremonial uniform with - I think? - a sort of beret. And no doubt hunted and hurtled around across country as a young'un, hatless.

And anyway, as someone else said, it wouldn't go on over her crown.


----------



## Gingerwitch (13 May 2011)

Arnt the black ponies "dales" ? and let her maj do what she likes - its her country and off with your heads anyone whom questions her


----------



## Sportznight (13 May 2011)

Prince Philip drives Fell ponies.  He moved onto them when he down sized from the Cleveland Bays.


----------



## diet2ride (15 May 2011)

It's just typical of tabloids to turn a nice picture into another reason for debate and negativity. 

I,m sorry but at 85 we should be able to make our own choices for our own health and safety. 

Personally I wouldn't get on a horse without a hat, but for riding a bike I think ptooey i don't need a hat.


----------



## Apricot2011 (15 May 2011)

millhouse said:



			Yes, it is a lovely picture.  She won't be able to ride after she has her operation.
		
Click to expand...

What operation is she having?  It is a lovely picture


----------



## amandap (15 May 2011)

Fabulous photo. They *all* look relaxed and happy to me.


----------



## millhouse (15 May 2011)

Apricot2011 said:



			What operation is she having?  It is a lovely picture 

Click to expand...

Think it is to do with her knee.


----------



## Apricot2011 (15 May 2011)

Oh I hadnt realised she was having one, thank you Millhouse   I hope I am still riding at 85


----------



## Polotone (16 May 2011)

I think this is lovely thanks for sharing 
Go Queeny


----------



## 1stclassalan (17 May 2011)

shorexhorse said:



			I wonder what her reason is, as to why she doesn't wear a hat? She looks amazing for her age though.
		
Click to expand...

Once upon a time a certain multi-millionaire was in the cockpit of a very large aircraft being introduced to the pilot - he said "O.K. son, let me have a go" The young pilot looked at the man in dismay - "Can you fly this aircraft sir?" He asked tremulously. "Look son, I have $980 millions - so I think you'll find that means I can do whatever I want."


----------



## Rollin (17 May 2011)

JCWHITE said:



			I saw this charming picture on line this morning, have just been back and see a picture of 4 in hand driven by the Duke.
Just remind me, are the black ponies Fells or another native breed?
		
Click to expand...

Yes he drives Fells and CB's sadly for the CB he finds the Fells more fun.

If you holiday in Scotland on Royal Deeside it is possible to 'pony trek' on the Queen's Highlands and Fells who are kept at Balmoral and ride on the estate.  Not in August when the family are there.

Lots of folk ride in France without hats I think she knows what she is doing.


----------



## EAST KENT (17 May 2011)

Exactly,and with the lovely sheepskin saddle saver she has always used it would be difficult to fall out of that anyway.


----------



## Walrus (17 May 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Arnt the black ponies "dales" ? and let her maj do what she likes - its her country and off with your heads anyone whom questions her 

Click to expand...

The Royal Family have a long association with Fell ponies. Prince Phillip drove a team of fells and the pony in this picture is a Fell.


----------



## Bedlam (17 May 2011)

They are Fell ponies - beautiful Fell ponies. My first and abiding love is for Fell ponies - heaven only knows why I now only seem to have eventers. Something to do with my daughter I suppose.........


----------



## Walrus (17 May 2011)

Bedlam said:



			They are Fell ponies - beautiful Fell ponies. My first and abiding love is for Fell ponies - heaven only knows why I now only seem to have eventers. Something to do with my daughter I suppose.........
		
Click to expand...

Fell ponies are awesome! (not that I'm biased  ). I think one would fit in well with your eventers.


----------

